# Automatic Waterer hose diameter



## onecrackpot (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello. My name is Aaron, and I’m new to the forum.

I am running two garden hoses from one hose bib via a splitter. The two hoses will be running directly to two auto waterers. Both hoses will be approximately 120-150 ft in length. I know this is not ideal, but it’s what I have to work with.

My question is, which diameter hoses should I purchase for this application? I understand that both the splitting from one bib as well as the excessive length of the hoses will contribute to a loss in water pressure. Because of this, my first thought was to get two 3/4” hoses instead of the typical 5/8”. However, I am conflicted, because it’s not as though the auto waterers are going to be filling 24/7.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Maxify (Oct 18, 2010)

It doesn't matter as long as the male end of the hose fits into the waterer.
You need to be more concerned with freezing in the winter over the length of the hose.
Protection of the hose ends from people, things, animals pulling and jerking on the hose or hose ends.
Protect the ends or your endeavor is fruitless.
It's basically why most of us take the time to bury PVC pipe.
{Maybe even wrap it in heat tape for winter use}

Do it right the first time or do it over and over again, THE WRONG WAY.
You get to choose 
What'll it be?

Signed:

Someone Who's Done It Over And Over The Wrong Way :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Get the black Craftsman hoses from Ace Hardware. They have a lifetime warranty. Use the best brass fittings you can find. 

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

